# What color is my pitbull? (again)



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Now that my pitbull Bullet has matured a little more, I figured I would ask again what color everyone thinks he is. He is 7 months old now, and I think this is the color he will stay (he did get a little darker from last time I posted pics.) I've been on the fence as to whether or not he is a fawn brindle or a red brindle. He has some light brindling on his back (the pics don't show it very well) and his legs and paws have almost a merle-like pattern to them. Any suggestions as to what I should call his color would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

Well I would just describe it as fawn. Yellow and even red would be suitable as well.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I would say fawn rednose. With red brindles, if thats whats on his back. His paws do seem to have some red ticking but that isn't uncommon to show up with dogs colors.


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

I figured I would just ask in this thread instead of making a new one.
What color is Bella? Is she brown tri-color? Light chocolate? Red? Any suggestions is appreciated.



















In this picture, you can see a lighter shade she has on her neck, behind her ear.









In this one, you can see she has a dark brown strip going down her back.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I'd say brown or red rednosed


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> I'd say brown or red rednosed


Thanks


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Pitlover0718 said:


> Thanks


Chocolate or brown


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

kodiakgirl said:


> Now that my pitbull Bullet has matured a little more, I figured I would ask again what color everyone thinks he is. He is 7 months old now, and I think this is the color he will stay (he did get a little darker from last time I posted pics.) I've been on the fence as to whether or not he is a fawn brindle or a red brindle. He has some light brindling on his back (the pics don't show it very well) and his legs and paws have almost a merle-like pattern to them. Any suggestions as to what I should call his color would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!


The picture where the dogs looks blond looks like a lighting defect. The other ones look more like a true color. If so then your dog is Chocolate brindle.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> The picture where the dogs looks blond looks like a lighting defect. The other ones look more like a true color. If so then your dog is Chocolate brindle.


In the sun, he does look more blond. I havent been able to take a picture yet that shows his color well. I have looked at pictures of chocolate brindle pitbulls, and they are much darker than him. I have searched and searched the internet and pictures, and cannot find one that looks like him! haha. He is a light tan color with slightly darker brindle pattern, and it's really hard to capture well in a picture. any other suggestions? has anyone even seen a pitbull with this color?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I would call him red


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> I would call him red


Red brindle, or just red? cause he does have brindle pattern...


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

red with ghost brindleing


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> red with ghost brindleing


Hmm, haven't heard that one yet! thanks!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

no problem!


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

MISSOURI PIT BULL RESCUE
the dog in this link is a strawberry blonde brindle. my guy has her pattern almost exactly, just lighter. would he be a blonde brindle? blonde with ghost brindle? check out the link and tell me what you think.


----------



## Abkc (Apr 14, 2021)

kodiakgirl said:


> Now that my pitbull Bullet has matured a little more, I figured I would ask again what color everyone thinks he is. He is 7 months old now, and I think this is the color he will stay (he did get a little darker from last time I posted pics.) I've been on the fence as to whether or not he is a fawn brindle or a red brindle. He has some light brindling on his back (the pics don't show it very well) and his legs and paws have almost a merle-like pattern to them. Any suggestions as to what I should call his color would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!


He’s lilac brindle


----------

